# Biscuit Joiner



## RJS1948 (Nov 29, 2004)

I need to buy a biscuit joiner and need some feedback on the following units:

Porter Cable 557
Makita 3901
Dewalt ???

I am leaning toward the Makita unit... does anyone have real time experience with the Makita unit...

Thanks

RJS1948


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

I have the Porter Cable 557, a plus for it is the 2 and 4 inch cutters.
I've only used it a couple of times and was very happy with it.


----------



## oldfolks1 (Nov 23, 2004)

I purchased a DeWalt model DW682 in July of '97 and have found it to be a good tool.


----------



## PEARCO (Sep 13, 2004)

*Biscuit Joiners*

We have a Porter Cable 557 which is used only for the very small biscuits, two old Freud J100's which are mounted for specific operations and a DeWalt DW 682 which is used by far the most. The DW seems to have a much better method of griping the material you are cutting. The first three never leave the shop, but the DW is allways going to the job site.

Jim


----------



## hcbph (Oct 10, 2004)

I had one of the early Freud units and had problems with it after about 2 boses of biscuits. I bought a Dewalt and I've gone through about 10 boxes of biscuits (1000 per box) doing furniture repair and restoration and it's never missed a beat on me. I'ld recommend it for most people.


----------



## Steveanson (Nov 10, 2004)

If you want to be budget minded, there is the O'mally. I have not used this joiner, but many have on another WW forum that I am on. Maybe go there, and search O'mally.
www.bt3central.com


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I might as well throw my $.00002 worth in to the post. I purchased the old PC cutter, it is an upright style, being an early adapter has it's costs. I still use it for certain situations that I find I like it better for. I added a small cheap one the does small biscuits it too is an upright style and it has come in handy on more then one occasion. I added a Bosch inline style at a really good price..... I also have a table mounted one but that is a whole different story.

The Bosch is used most often but (now we are comming to the reason for the post) it tires my hands out. (I have some issues from being a desk jockey and using computers for years.) I would say one of the importain issues is how the tool feels in your hand. In fact that goes for all tools. If it doesn't feel right I would look to a second vendor. I tend to have a lot of PC tools, I have only one "yellow" tool, a drywall/deck screw gun that seem to fit my hand well. 

I love the way biscuits work, but for somethings I am now using a Kreg jig. It will never replace biscuits but it has it's advantages as well. I sold my doweling jigs but they have been a few time where I wish I hadn't done that.... Even biscuits are not the best in every situation.

So that's my take on it.

Ed


----------



## Mohsin (Feb 7, 2011)

Very little to choose between the DeWalt DW682K and the Makita 3901. Both are popular.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

the dewalt is nice, I'm not familiar with the makita one...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a 557 and it is a very good machine, very accurate, but a little on the heavy side. I worked in a fireplace mantel maker's shop a few years ago and he had all DWs. They also worked very well. You would be happy with either one. If I remember right, the DWs were a litlle lighter and easier to handle.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

Did you Know you can buy just the blade and use your router for a biscuits jobs. the one below is a CMT but you get one from HF, one for 3.oo bucks that work the same way ..
I have 6 of them and they are great.  just one more way you can use your router table and save tons of money..

Amazon.com: CMT 240.006.04 4" x 6 Tooth, 22mm Bore, Biscuit Joiner Blade For Lamello, DeWalt, Skil, Bosch, Freud & Smaller Biscuit Joiners: Home Improvement

You will need the arbor below to use them in the router table 
G1438 Slitting Saw Arbor

I will say I have 3 biscuits machines and have not use one of them once I got the blade for the router table.
Bring the work to the machine not the other way around.. 


====
=========


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi guys

You do realise that the original poster and most of the responses were in 2004 don't you?

Cheers

-- 
Peter Ellis

Porec Sales Office
Croatia Property Services
A trading name of Peter Ellis Grupa d.o.o.
Selling in the new Tuscany!

Tel +385 (0) 92 247 5879
+385 (0) 91 400 3784

[email protected]
[email protected]

Croatia Property Services
Croatia Property Services - Home


----------



## Tempest (Jan 7, 2011)

istracpsboss said:


> Hi guys
> 
> You do realise that the original poster and most of the responses were in 2004 don't you?


I noticed that too, but since the thread is alive, I've been very happy with my Makita joiner. I like it because it plunges on steel rods rather than aluminum ways, has a nice lock on switch, and is well balanced.


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

go Porter cable.
worth every penny!


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

walowan said:


> the dewalt is nice, I'm not familiar with the makita one...


I've used the Makita 3901 (in fact I was using one last week, courtesy of a work colleague). Typical Mak, solid, competent, accurate and reliable if nothing "special". Well put together and from ones I've seen about durable. If I didn't have a BJ and needed one I'd certainly consider it. I've also used BOTH the deWalt designs, the DW682K and the earlier DW685K (one of which I had donated as a non-runner, only required new brushes and a clean-up). I've had problems with the DW682 racking and going out of parallel with the blade over time, which is not uncommon on professionally used machine, so I personally don't like it. 

As an aside the DW685K is really a throw back to the late 1970s when Elu were playing work around with Lamello's now long-expied patents, so whilst I've got one I wouldn't really recommend it as you're limited to 0 - 45 and 90 degree cuts ONLY. Never used a P-C so I don't know what they're like.


----------



## Mikeon (May 18, 2010)

I have the Makita. It works just fine, but I suspect they all do


----------

